

HTML5 Boilerplate 3.0 - necolas
http://html5boilerplate.com/#v3

======
AdleyEskridge
Even if you aren't interested in using HTML5 Boilerplate for your projects,
the comments littered throughout the repository are enlightening.

The style.css file[1] in particular is full of gems—many of the comments
contain a link to a relevant, in-depth article explaining the rationale behind
the given rule.

[1]:
[https://github.com/h5bp/html5-boilerplate/blob/master/css/st...](https://github.com/h5bp/html5-boilerplate/blob/master/css/style.css)

